# Illustrator grass texture



## aconite (Feb 1, 2006)

Does anyone know if there is a tutorial for grass texture in illustrator 10/CS, I know it can be done in photoshop, if you want to know what I am talking about go to http://www.tutorialwiz.com/grass_texture/


----------

